# Flash noseband - correct fitting



## Gorgeous George (28 July 2007)

If you are using a flash noseband what is the correct fitting? I know the flash bit needs to be quite tight and I assume in the curb groove, but what about the cavesson bit? Should it be as loose as if you were using it without the flash or tighter? Also should the cavesson bit be higher or lower on the face?

Thanks


----------



## TiaPony (28 July 2007)

The cavesson should sit just below the cheek bones and should be tight enough to prevent slipping. Here's an example of a well fitted cavesson and flash:





Hope this helps a bit!
x


----------



## Guinness (28 July 2007)

i was always taught the cavesson should be two fingers below the cheek bone, as tight as you would normally do it


----------



## Gorgeous George (28 July 2007)

Thanks that's very helpful, gorgeous horsey in the picture by the way.


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (28 July 2007)

be careful not to do flash so tight that it pulls the cavesson down


----------



## Coffee_Bean (29 July 2007)

Yep nose band 2 fingers below cheek bones, and make sure it is tight enough not to be pulled down lots.


----------



## sfward (30 July 2007)

this might help off the H&amp;H website?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/article.php?aid=34808


----------

